# Different degrees  and ways 'to go up' a mountain



## eno2

Hello,

Walk up, ascend, climb, scale a mountain and perhaps a few more can be different degrees and ways to go up a mountain
How does that reflect in Greek?
For the moment I know verbs like  ανεβαινω Περπατώ  πηγαινω  σκαρφαλώνω  Αναρριχω   στο βουνό
I don't know if



βγάζω

can be used for going up.

Are there more and better?


----------



## Acestor

No, the best are these three:

ανεβαίνω στο βουνό — ανεβαίνω στην κορυφή του Έβερεστ
σκαρφαλώνω στα βράχια / στην κορυφή του βουνού 
αναρριχώμαι στο βουνό — αναρριχήθηκε στην κορυφή του Ολύμπου


----------



## Andrious

One more: κάνω ορειβασία


----------



## eno2

Thank you for clarifying. 
βράχια seems to be an adjective  rockbound.  Surprising. 
I remembered it as meaning rocks. 
ορειβασία  would be mounteneering, rock climbing


----------



## Acestor

_Βράχια_ is still rocks, and always means rocks. It's not an adjective.
_Σκαρφαλώνω στα βράχια_ means _I climb on the rocks_.


----------



## eno2

Yes, another WR  GR/ENG glitch...


----------



## Acestor

Oh, I see how this has happened. Because of the way WR's GR-ENG pair works, for _βράχια_ to give you "rocks" it should have been added as a plural of _βράχος_ under _rock_. But I know at least two major Greek dictionaries that don't have a separate entry for _βράχια_ and you have to look up _βράχος_ to find it.


----------



## Helleno File

Acestor said:


> _Βράχια_ is still rocks, and always means rocks. It's not an adjective.
> _Σκαρφαλώνω στα βράχια_ means _I climb on the rocks_.


And am I right that σκαρφαλώνω _*τα*_ βράχια is climb *over* the rocks?

Another interesting question and set of answers - thanks eno2 and others.


----------



## Acestor

Yes, you're right. A better example of _σκαρφαλώνω + object_ would be: _σκαρφάλωσε τα κάγκελα_ (he climbed over the railing).


----------



## Helleno File

Acestor said:


> Yes, you're right. A better example of _σκαρφαλώνω + object_ would be: _σκαρφάλωσε τα κάγκελα_ (he climbed over the railing).


Thanks Acestor.  I did wonder about rocks.  I assumed I would be able get to the other side of them. _Σκαρφάλωσε το δέντρο_ would mean the tree had fallen down and was blocking his/her path.


----------



## eno2

Acestor said:


> Oh, I see how this has happened. Because of the way WR's GR-ENG pair works, for _βράχια_ to give you "rocks" it should have been added as a plural of _βράχος_ under _rock_. But I know at least two major Greek dictionaries that don't have a separate entry for _βράχια_ and you have to look up _βράχος_ to find it.


Sure, I had been thinking that already. I should have entered with the singular, but I wasn't sure of its form.
There are a few 'synonyms' for 'rock' in Greek, I suppose.
WR GR/Eng only gives ροκ, ροκ εν ρολ for 'rock'
Which is a bigger 'glitch'...


----------



## sotos

Το "ορειβατώ" το είπατε;


----------



## eno2

#3
It's not in WR, ορειβατώ


----------



## ioanell

Hi.


eno2 said:


> ορειβασία  would be mounteneering, rock climbing



I don’t think they are exact synonyms. Very roughly: mountaineering=climbing mountains (that is, walking up their slopes, a rather accessible to most healthy people sport, not an expensive one) – rock climbing=climbing rocks, especially steep ones, probably located in front of a mountain, a sport requiring special training and professional equipment, exercised almost exclusively by young people.



Helleno File said:


> _Σκαρφάλωσε το δέντρο_ would mean the tree had fallen down and was blocking his/her path.



Σκαρφάλωσε στο (and not το) δέντρο only means "he/she climbed onto the tree". Nothing like a fallen tree etc.



eno2 said:


> There are a few 'synonyms' for 'rock' in Greek, I suppose.



There doesn’t seem to be a synonym for βράχος/βράχια in Greek. In the dictionaries it is explained with the periphrasis “μεγάλος πέτρινος όγκος”=a big stony mass (forming a hill or a steep elevation above Earth’s surface).

Just adding to previous examples and elaborating accordingly:

1. Σκαρφαλώνω στα βράχια=I climb onto the rocks (in order to be on top of them and probably move further away, if possible)

2. Σκαρφάλωσε (σ)τα κάγκελα (ή πάνω απ’ τα κάγκελα) και πήδησε π.χ. μέσα στην αυλή του γείτονα=he/she climbed over the railings and jumped into e.g. the neighbour’s yard.

3. least probable: Σκαρφάλωσαν πάνω στα κάγκελα και π.χ. έμειναν εκεί για μισή ώρα περίπου=they climbed onto the iron fence and sat there (if possible and convenient, of course) for about half an hour (we had some instances like this).


----------



## dmtrs

ioanell said:


> There doesn’t seem to be a synonym for βράχος/βράχια in Greek.



I agree with Ioanell's remark, but I'd like to add that _πέτρα _is sometimes used as a synonym for _βράχος_, (as _stone _is sometimes used as a synonym for _rock _in English, I think). Φαιδριάδες (πέτρες) are the rocks over Apollo's temple in Δελφοί, οι Συμπληγάδες (πέτρες) were rocks rather than stones; I believe in the case of really big pieces of stone, as in a landslide, we use (_μεγάλες_) _πέτρες_ or _βράχια/-οι _as synonyms.


----------



## sotos

eno2 said:


> #3
> It's not in WR, ορειβατώ


should be. Compare to υπνοβατώ, σχοινοβατώ, αεροβατώ


----------



## Αγγελος

πέτρα meant 'rock' in _ancient_ Greek, as in "You are Peter, and upon this rock I shall build my church". The use of Πέτρα in certain place names is a vestige of this. But in _modern _Greek, πέτρα just means 'stone' -- either something small enough you can hold in your hand, or something bigger but still movable. (Huge boulders, μεγάλες πέτρες, do move in a landslide!) The modern word for a rock rooted in the ground is βράχος, with its irregular plural βράχια beside βράχοι. Έπεσε στα βράχια και τσακίστηκε conveys the picture of either falling on rocks from high up or of being tossed onto a rocky shore by the waves. Ο Ιερός Βράχος is the Acropolis of Athens.
The geological term for a particular kind of rock (granite, basalt etc.) is πέτρωμα.
Other useful words in that context are βότσαλο, a smooth pebble such as are found by the seaside, and χαλίκι, a small pebble or bit of gravel.


----------

